# HELP! Is this okay?



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

*Is this set-up okay temporarily until I get my other cage set-up? It's not spectacular, but if it works it works, and keeps the hedgie safe. Please let me know if I need to change anything before I get Indie! Also, don't be harsh with me if I have something terribly wrong with my set up. I just need advice to ensure safe living for her.

Here it is. She'll only be living in it for a month tops after I get her. *


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use 2 bins attached together with PVC pipe and it works great for me.
I would suggest drilling some holes into the sides of the bin for more air flow.


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

LarryT said:


> I use 2 bins attached together with PVC pipe and it works great for me.
> I would suggest drilling some holes into the sides of the bin for more air flow.


Well, that's what I meant by temporary housing. Until I get the second bin and all.

I will drill some holes though! Thanks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Also just a thought anything wood can harbor mites.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

You will also need to fit a wheel in there.

Also, you will also need to cut out the middle of the lid, add on wire mesh, so that you have a closeable lid. There have been many stories where hedgies(including babies) have escaped from a plastic bin, with no possible climbable object.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

i would suggest getting rid of the water bottle and using a dish..water bottles are hard for hedgies to use, and they can chip their teeth on them and cut their tongues as well. A hedgie will drink alot more from a dish.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I second using a dish, especially since you are using liners.


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

*I have read that some people prefer water dishes, while others like bottles. I prefer bottles because the water stays fresher longer, and it holds more. I have the bottle fairly low so it won't be too diffucult for her to drink out of.

Also, that wooden home is treated. That's what the package said anyways. I've taken everything into consideration though.

And about the wheel, she'll have to be without one for about a month at the least. I'm aware that she needs one, but since I don't have her actual home yet I won't be able to have the room for a wheel. She will get plenty of out-of-cage time so she doesn't go stir crazy.

Finally, the lid to the cage is cut a screened! I already did that a while back for some gerbils that I held in there temporarily.*


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Just one more thing about the bottle, you say it keeps the water fresher for longer but they should have fresh water given daily so I'm not sure if that would be a benefit. Even the water bottle and pieces to it would have to be washed out daily and for me seems like this is another pro for the dish because its easier to dump, wash and dry. This is just a thought though to think about when making your decision


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

I still think a wheel is essential. During the nighttime they are most active... when you will be sleeping. With the set up you have now, you could remove the bridge and turn the house... move the litter box.. anything to fit a wheel in, even if temporary. That is just my opinion though. My quilloughby lived in a small tub for about three weeks, and I just used an empty tissue box as a hide-away, and it didnt take up nearly as much room as the wooden one you have does.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Try to find a way to fit a wheel in there. You will be thankful you have the wheel and have it in there if you do. The reason I say that is without the wheel you are likely to find that your hedgehog is going to get bored and totally trash its cage each night as is circles (runs laps) around the cage to get exercise.

Trust me, I have had to remove wheels for injury/illness reasons and just about with every hedgehog I have had to do that, if the hedgehog is even remotely feeling well, they circle and burrow and over turn everything in their cage or bang any objects in their cage together. The latter part I think they do just to keep you awake. If they are bored they will destroy a cage.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You can attach a wheel over the litter box without taking up much more space if any.


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

*Very good points. I guess my biggest worry is spending the extra money since the set up that I'm ordering is going to already have a wheel, and I'm at my budget limit. I don't like over spending my money, and I feel I will be doing so with buying a wheel. I understand that she will ultimately need one, and the cage that I'm buying will already have one. I just can't budget getting an extra right now. I have a set limit for her. The wheels that I have seen that are the safest and most hedgie durable are the cake walks, and that would put me out of my limit and I wouldn't have enough for her cage set up.

Also, I like the big wooden home(it isn't that large actually) for the simple fact that I can put a snuggle bag inside it with extra room for her to move around. It isn't that much bigger than an igloo.

And well, I have an extra crock that I can out in there for water I suppose. I just don't want her to get bedding or food and stuff in it, but it won't matter since it'll get changed daily. I also don't want her to knock it over.
Is there a way that you all prevent this from happening? Like maybe a thing I could buy that will hopefully make harder for her to tip over?

LarryT-I love that idea! Is that a good wheelk though?*


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use the CWS in all my setups but the giant 12 inch Comfort Wheel is ok and the cost is like $10-$15 each


----------



## Little Lebowski (Nov 24, 2009)

I have limited space right now for Little Lebowski and have pretty much the same setup with the wheel over the litterbox and it works great, they already have the urge to potty while running so it just makes sense to put it under there.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

When I had Miss Muffet in her temporary bin for a week or so, I fit a 12" Comfort Wheel in there as Larry showed and it was perfect. She actually loves her wheel and I don't mind the clean-up so I've stuck with it (at least for now!) even in her regular cage, but have added a litter box underneath which works wonderfully!! I found it for even cheaper in a pet store at a flea market which was great because I was having a tough time finding non-wire wheels around me for some reason (the Petco didn't sell them and the Petsmart ran out!). I kept the water bottle for her that the breeder provided and have placed a small water dish underneath and she actually drinks from both~silly girl! I think she is liking the water dish more, even though I haven't actually watched her drink from it yet (she does it mostly at night). Personally, I feel better though knowing that she has extra water provided by the water bottle in case she spills the bowl or has a camel moment and drinks the entire thing while I'm not around.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Can the breeder hold her for you until you have everything in place for her? Wouldn't it be best to just have everything beforehand? (best for the hedgehog rather than be without a wheel and then be moved again once her new home arrives)


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

krbshappy71 said:


> Can the breeder hold her for you until you have everything in place for her? Wouldn't it be best to just have everything beforehand? (best for the hedgehog rather than be without a wheel and then be moved again once her new home arrives)


*Well, I'm getting the home from the breeder, so it depends on when she'll have it ready.
*


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

In reguards to your question about the bowls, small heavy crock like dishes seem to work best for me. They are harder to tip and aren't big enough for my hedgehog to fit in. I think my dishes are maybe 3 inches maybe a tad more across and are pretty heavy for their size. I got mine for 1.25 a piece at a small local petstore but I'm not sure how much they'd run in your area


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

*Hmm, I'll have to go take a look around walmart and petco. We use to have a locally owned pet shop that would let you bargain on prices, they were never set in stone. And all of her pets that she sold came from certified breeders, it was a great little place. I miss it. Then Petco moved into town and the little locally owned buisness lost revinue and closed. 
Hopefully I can find a good deal though! Thanks for the tip!
*


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

emilymarieasb said:


> *Hmm, I'll have to go take a look around walmart and petco. We use to have a locally owned pet shop that would let you bargain on prices, they were never set in stone. And all of her pets that she sold came from certified breeders, it was a great little place. I miss it. Then Petco moved into town and the little locally owned buisness lost revinue and closed.
> Hopefully I can find a good deal though! Thanks for the tip!
> *


Goodwill, Habitat for Humanity, and Arc thrift stores might have some as well. If you have any of those in your area. People often donate their previously used pet supplies. Super cheap!


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

krbshappy71 said:


> emilymarieasb said:
> 
> 
> > *Hmm, I'll have to go take a look around walmart and petco. We use to have a locally owned pet shop that would let you bargain on prices, they were never set in stone. And all of her pets that she sold came from certified breeders, it was a great little place. I miss it. Then Petco moved into town and the little locally owned buisness lost revinue and closed.
> ...


*Well, there's a Habitat for Humanity, but they only accept housing materials and furniture stuff. I'll try Goodwill, and some of the thrift shops around here. They would be super cheap if I found any in those places! Like maybe, $0.25 at the most. So that's where I'm headed to!

Also: I found this HUGE cage that was used to house a cat(don't ask why they caged their poor cat, as I don't know) and they sold it to me for $20. So now I'm going to renovate it into a big hedgie mansion for Indie  So now I'll have enough money to buy a good wheel, like a CWS. I'm rather excited :!:*


----------



## HedgieGirl101 (Jan 6, 2012)

emilymarieasb said:


> *I have read that some people prefer water dishes, while others like bottles. I prefer bottles because the water stays fresher longer, and it holds more. I have the bottle fairly low so it won't be too diffucult for her to drink out of.
> 
> Also, that wooden home is treated. That's what the package said anyways. I've taken everything into consideration though.
> 
> ...


Having a water bottle is not a good Idea since bacteria can easily grow in a bottle. It is also good to change the water every day due to this.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hedgiegirl, this is from 2009.


----------



## HedgieGirl101 (Jan 6, 2012)

Linsoid said:


> I still think a wheel is essential. During the nighttime they are most active... when you will be sleeping. With the set up you have now, you could remove the bridge and turn the house... move the litter box.. anything to fit a wheel in, even if temporary. That is just my opinion though. My quilloughby lived in a small tub for about three weeks, and I just used an empty tissue box as a hide-away, and it didnt take up nearly as much room as the wooden one you have does.


I know this isn't directed to me but I was wondering if it was a small tissue box or a large one. (I use a smaller one)


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

If you use anything that's cardboard, it'd probably have to be disposed of every night, if they do their business on there.


----------



## HedgieGirl101 (Jan 6, 2012)

Christemo said:


> If you use anything that's cardboard, it'd probably have to be disposed of every night, if they do their business on there.


Ok , thanks. I am getting my hedgie tomorrow and have been researching like crazy for the past month.


----------



## HedgieGirl101 (Jan 6, 2012)

Christemo said:


> Hedgiegirl, this is from 2009.


Sorry , LOL :lol:


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

maybe you could put the wheel over the litter box since most hedgies will poop while running anyways.... when i didn't have a wheel my older hedgie went crazy and tore her cage apart!


----------

